# Joker



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im going to make a joker vest from dark knight and its going to be 100% accurate to the movie including sleves and found a purple jacket and trying to find the purple pants  im kind of mad  that they arent good display masks that move with your face for joker well please help me find some purple pants and a good joker mask


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like this joker mask.


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

im going for the dark night version but that looks good for a comic version


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

If you want to do the Ledger Joker just use make up. The licensed masks are rediculous looking. Make up is the best way to go.


----------



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

taco183 said:


> Im going to make a joker vest from dark knight and its going to be 100% accurate to the movie including sleves and found a purple jacket and trying to find the purple pants  im kind of mad  that they arent good display masks that move with your face for joker well please help me find some purple pants and a good joker mask


Not sure how much you are willing to pay for a good mask, but something like this will run you about $800-1000 from composite effects








They also have a slightly more cartoonish character for joker here









You could always go the much cheaper route and make or buy some prosthetics and do the make up yourself. A really easy way to get the scar effect is to use rigid collodion


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

neomage2021 said:


> Not sure how much you are willing to pay for a good mask, but something like this will run you about $800-1000 from composite effects


How many props and costumes could _that_ pay for? Might even be able to get Jack Nicholson for not much more...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I know Ledger's version is more recent and got a lot of attention at the time, but it doesn't really read "The Joker" to me at first glance (neither does the clown thing in "The Batman"). More like "psychopathic cosplayer". Nicholson and Hamill's (animated) portrayals instantly convey "The Joker".


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

well I might go with make up but I dont like wearing makeup


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Go with Makeup, If you need help hit me up. I costume as the Joker quite a bit so I can give you some tips. I actually took Best Villan at Chicago Comic con last year as the 89 version.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

go with small latex scars from the local halloween store and paint! Its the closest you will get reasonably


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

that costume looks cool and need some tips


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

First I would suggest looking at which Joker you want, as each has it's own difficulties. For instance the TDK version's makeup is very "rotted" as if it was worn for several hours in a sauna. This can be achieved through dry brushing your makeup on while scrunching up your face. For the scars, the cheapest route to go would be rigid collodion, this stuff is great for making old healed scars. I would also do a layer of latex over the scars to help seal it to your skin. Here is an example of my 89 Joker using this technique.


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Another option is to sculpt the scars using clay and making a mold in plaster, then casting them in gelatin. Gelatin is way easier to blend than premade latex prosthetic, a little witch hazel and the edges literally disappear.


----------



## taco183 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## LOTH (Oct 7, 2011)

Check out www.nimbacreations.com They have a joker prosthetic (the best I've ever seen) that blends right into the skin with no noticable edges using gelatin. Plus you can talk drink and eat wearing it. Well worth looking into, I bought the one eyed zombie brow and the exposed jaw prosthetics.


----------



## HauntedHouse (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi their,

Here's a video i found the other day that might help you with making the mouth on a mask move, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olYhA8P7oOg Also if you buy something like liquid latex or prosthetic glue you can attach the mask to your face making a more realistic jaw.

Let me know how you get on.

Oli


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Look on superherohype.com...they have several hundred posts regarding the Joker costume and make-up.


here is mine from last year...not 100% accurate, but it was a blast to do.










and another without the jacket...


----------



## thekillabeejc (Aug 17, 2010)

How about this suit?
http://www.target.com/p/mossimo-bla...cency&lnk=Rec|pdp|ClickCP|item_page.adjacency


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

thekillabeejc said:


> How about this suit?
> http://www.target.com/p/mossimo-bla...cency&lnk=Rec|pdp|ClickCP|item_page.adjacency



Too lavender. Not purple enough. 

Just my opinion.


----------

